
Approved Textbooks of the American Institute of Mathematics - Tomte
http://aimath.org/textbooks/approved-textbooks/
======
brudgers
_We do not require any particular form of license, although the Gnu Free
Documentation License and the Creative Common licenses (in its many varieties)
are what we recommend. These licenses allow the book user the greatest
flexibility in making use of the material. We will approve a book with
copyright restrictions as long as the book is available at little or no cost.
Generally, books must be available in a format like PDF that can be printed by
each user or in bulk by a campus bookstore or copy shop. It is not necessary
that printed copies be available from a print on demand service like Lulu, but
many students and faculty are willing to spend $25 to get a paperbound or
spiral bound copy of a 500 page text._ \--
[http://aimath.org/textbooks/evaluation-
criteria](http://aimath.org/textbooks/evaluation-criteria)

